# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet >  Filma Me Titra Shqip - AlbaKings.com

## DEDI.AL

Pershendetje Shqipe , shpresoj te jeni mire !

Desha te ju informoj per kete web qe ju ofron Filma Full HD me titra shqip 

Filma me titra shqip

nese keni ndonje kerkese per ndonje film qe nuk e gjeni mund te na kontaktoni do mundohemi ta postojm.

Veqoria e faqes AlbaKings.com eshte sepse ne hedhim vetem Filma me kualitet Full HD.

Ju pershendes
Dardani

----------

*Neteorm* (16-04-2021)

----------


## Neteorm

Suksese me projektin, faqja eshte e mire po ka nevoje per permiresine ku duhen te ndahen kadegorite e filmave, ku njerezit e kane me te lehte per te kerkuar ate qe duan.

----------


## DEDI.AL

> Suksese me projektin, faqja eshte e mire po ka nevoje per permiresine ku duhen te ndahen kadegorite e filmave, ku njerezit e kane me te lehte per te kerkuar ate qe duan.


Kategorite jan aktive por nese e viziton nga tel nuk te dalin , shiko ne desktop dalin kategorite.

Qdo te mire

----------


## jadekohl

Idea me pelqen

----------

